# Home Made Jerky



## ProHuman (Apr 30, 2014)

I love to make beef jerky. I can not believe people pay ridiculous amounts for a few ounces of jerky which are filled with preservatives, and not even as good as what can be made at home.
I like to make my jerky very spicey, I enjoy eating a few pieces and having my tastebuds set on fire. I will share my method with you all, in return, I would like to see how others do their jerky and recipes.

*ProHuman's Beef Jerky:*
















*Ingredients:*
Vinegar
Soy Sauce (La Choy ONLY.. Kikkoman Sucks!)
Worcestershire Sauce
Liquid Smoke
-----------------
Garlic Salt
Onion Powder
Black Pepper
Cayenne Pepper
Crushed Red Pepper
Sriracha Sauce
*Steps:*








1. Buy some thin cut steaks, tenderize them, and soak them in the marinade of the first 4 ingredients. Add a lid and put this bowl in the fridge for 3-5 days.








2. Lay the pieces flat on a baking sheet, and shake all the dry spices on them generously.
3. Put into a preheated oven, 200-225 degrees. Leave a wooden spoon in the oven door to leave it cracked open. The point is not to cook the meat, but to dry it out.








4. After about 2 hours, flip the steaks over and rub some sriracha sauce on the opposite side. Put back into the oven for another 2 hours, or until done. The times are approximate, as different sixes of steaks will dry out faster than others.
















5. When the meat is dry, take a pair of scissors and cut them into 1 inch squares. This makes it bite sized, and easy to carry in smaller bags.








6. Put the pieces into a sealed container, and let the meat cure for at least a day or so. you will notice some meat is dryer than others, and curing will help to bring the cut pieces to a stable moisture level.
Enjoy!
_*Questions, Comments, etc. Welcome*_


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i do pretty close to what you do. i dont use liquid. doesnt make sense to wet what you want to dry. jmo i dont use tin foil just lay on rack. dust the dry spices on over the sink to make clean up easier. turn oven on lowest setting put pot holder in door to hold open put in at night take out next morning


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks good! I make jerky sticks with ground beef, they are part of my Christmas treats for gifts. I use the seasoning and cure from: http://www.himtnjerky.com/ You can order direct from them, or get it from Cabela's, etc. We have an extruder with a trigger like a caulk gun, or you can roll the meat out thin between wax paper or plastic wrap and cut. Dry in oven at 200, or put in dehydrator. 

So, pretty much the opposite of yours. We use home grown beef and commercial cure/seasoning, while you are using commercially grown meat and home made seasoning/cure.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 10, 2013)

dkhern said:


> i do pretty close to what you do. i dont use liquid. doesnt make sense to wet what you want to dry. jmo i dont use tin foil just lay on rack. dust the dry spices on over the sink to make clean up easier. turn oven on lowest setting put pot holder in door to hold open put in at night take out next morning


i like to use wet and dry,,the vinegar breaks down the fat and i like worechester sauce flavor


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 30, 2014)

I use the wet stuff to marinate the meat for a few days in the fridge.
The salty smokey flavor gets soaked into the meat better, especially after i use a tenderizing hammer to flatten the cuts first.
I line my baking sheets with foil for easy clean up, when I am done, I throw them away. Sometimes I use the same foil to make 2 or 3 batches.
I think an important part of the process is the cure. I have had some home made jerky that was too dry, and some that is too wet. If you put your jerky into a container you can manage to get the perfect texture. The moisture is allowed to even the moisture level throughout all the pieces.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree about the cure. The ground meat jerky cures overnight. It would take longer with solid muscle cuts.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I like your way of cutting after it's dry - draping all those little strips just right used to drive me nuts. A little ginger is nice with venison.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I use a commercial spice and cure. I like the flavor, and don't want to make a bunch of jerky that I'm not wild about while experimenting with a homemade blend.

Yours does look tasty, though. Measurements would be helpful!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I use tooth picks to hang mine between the bars on the rack. Foil on rack below. The heat gets to both sides. Start at bedtime, out by morning.


----------

